

Ello – A simple, beautiful, and ad-free social network - zvanness
https://ello.co/

======
cblock811
I've seen this posted a lot on my Facebook by members of the LGBT community
after FB decided that drag queens have to use their legal name. I'm curious to
see how the community develops and to try it out when my invite comes through.

Are there any other specific communities that are shifting to Ello?

------
bikamonki
Ello.co = el loco = the crazy one Pun intended?

